# 3ds Max!



## Kornowski

Messing around in college 

I think it looks awesome...


----------



## Ben

So wait a second...Did you scan that? Or actually make it from scratch? The lighting effects look great!


----------



## Kornowski

Made it from scratch, why, do you doubt me


----------



## Punk

Lo very nice!

How much time did it took you?


----------



## Kornowski

Erm, a combined effort between me and a friend, probably about 30 - 40 mins


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Made it from scratch, why, do you doubt me



Err...no  The basic shape would be pretty easy to make, but I find the lighting and colors amazing. I wouldn't know where to start with those!  Great work!


----------



## Emperor_nero

Wow! I agree with Halian, the colors and effects are amazing! Great job! Tell your friend they did a great job too!


----------



## spanky

I'll stick to working on cars and leave the graphic imaging to you Danny.


----------



## Kornowski

> Err...no  The basic shape would be pretty easy to make, but I find the lighting and colors amazing. I wouldn't know where to start with those!  Great work!



lol, It take a bit of getting used to, to say the least 



> Wow! I agree with Halian, the colors and effects are amazing! Great job! Tell your friend they did a great job too!



Will do! Thanks man! 



> I'll stick to working on cars and leave the graphic imaging to you Danny.



It's a deal 'Guy'


----------



## Kornowski

Work in progress


----------



## The_Beast

Not a bad render. I do some renders too; using SketchUp and Kerkythea

here is my first render


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man, it isn't finished yet though, far from it... 

You got that bigger, I can't really see it? Just using Google SketchUp and the Kerkythea plug-in?


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some work I did on it today, still not finished... With some help from my friends Martyn and Jeb!


----------



## tommy25

Looking good, im sure that will end up very good. @ the beast, bigger pic please. Interested in that as i use sketchup a lot, how does kerkythea work?


----------



## Kornowski

Well, it still isn't finished, I'm going to put it in Photoshop and change a few things, but here is it so far...











Stuck it in Photoshop, added a bit a depth of field, will do more to it though 






What do you think?


----------



## The_Beast

tommy25 said:


> Looking good, im sure that will end up very good. @ the beast, bigger pic please. Interested in that as i use sketchup a lot, how does kerkythea work?


 
Make a thread about SketchUp I'll be there to answer 



Kornowski said:


> You got that bigger, I can't really see it? Just using Google SketchUp and the Kerkythea plug-in?


 
I know it is really small but that is at full AA res and my computer is really slow(5 min to render 200x200 at full AA)


----------



## Kornowski

The images above are rendered at 1280 x 1024, took about 30 seconds I think...


----------



## Geoff

Looks great Danny!  Did you do everything from scratch, or did you import the background?


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Man! 

The background, you mean the floor? That's a texture that I DL'ed, everything else I made myself


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Well, it still isn't finished, I'm going to put it in Photoshop and change a few things, but here is it so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck it in Photoshop, added a bit a depth of field, will do more to it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


 

Very nice!  Some nice thick cloudy fog above the ground, some stars, some clouds, and a moon could make it look even nicer.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Jordan, Yeah, I'm going to see what I can do in Photoshop


----------



## The_Beast

Kornowski said:


> The images above are rendered at 1280 x 1024, took about 30 seconds I think...


 
My specs are weak: Celeron 2Ghz and 256mb of ram

Kerkythea = photo realistic rendering which takes lot longer


----------



## dmaksimov

Kornowski said:


> Erm, a combined effort between me and a friend, probably about 30 - 40 mins



man 30-40 mins that looks pretty awsome.


----------



## tlarkin

I actually went to college for 3D animation but never entered the field.  Didn't like it, and ended up going IT, but that is a whole other story.

I was in college about 8 years ago, and I was using 3DsMax, Softimage, and Maya.  I see that the newer versions come with all kinds of preloaded textures and templates for things these days which makes it easier to use

I actually learned 3D rendering on an applicaiton called True Space (like version 3 i think) and it would take my computer at school about 3 full days to render a full scene.  This was back before render farms were around.

I really hated it when some jerk rebooted my PC when it was rendering.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Thanks Jordan, Yeah, I'm going to see what I can do in Photoshop


 
You're welcome.  



> I actually went to college for 3D animation but never entered the field. Didn't like it, and ended up going IT, but that is a whole other story.
> 
> I was in college about 8 years ago, and I was using 3DsMax, Softimage, and Maya. I see that the newer versions come with all kinds of preloaded textures and templates for things these days which makes it easier to use
> 
> I actually learned 3D rendering on an applicaiton called True Space (like version 3 i think) and it would take my computer at school about 3 full days to render a full scene. This was back before render farms were around.
> 
> I really hated it when some jerk rebooted my PC when it was rendering.


 
TrueSpace 3.2 is free for download now. It used to cost several hundred dollars, but Blender is loads better anyway.


----------



## Kornowski

> man 30-40 mins that looks pretty awsome.



Thanks 

tlarkin, Yeah, I can imagine it was a lot harder back then, you got any work that you've done?



> I really hated it when some jerk rebooted my PC when it was rendering.



lol, That's got to be annoying!


----------



## The_Beast

I did one using Kerkythea today, the orginal is 1280x1024 but I resized it for uploads sake

It took 1.5-2 hours (wasn't home) to do at Photomap - High + AA .03


----------



## Kornowski

Here's something I've done in college, still isn't done yet though, took about 3 minutes to render


----------



## Kornowski

Just rendering something now, probably going to take another 20 minutes or so, I've been at 100% load for like 20mins now


----------



## Kornowski

Well, here it is, what do you think?


----------



## The_Beast

Are you still using 3d max???


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, They're still in 3DS Max, Why?


----------



## The_Beast

your past renders didn't look that good, these new ones look really realistic


----------



## Kornowski

I know, I'm just getting more used to it


----------



## Kornowski

Something I've just done 

Still using 3DS Max


----------



## lovely?

i am terrible with 3d rendering software, but is there any way to smooth out the lines and give it a kind of glow, like real life? or is that too advanced stuff?


----------



## Kornowski

You mean like in the renders I made of the teapot? In 3DS Max?


----------



## Kornowski

These all took 30mins to render 

Look good though!  What do you think?


----------



## Jabes

nice danny


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Well, here it is, what do you think?


 
Awesome!


----------



## Kesava

lol all my work on 3ds max is still on my schools computers. i better download it and learn some of your skills lol.


----------



## Irishwhistle

3DS MAX is nice, but $3500!!!!!! Blender is about just as good, but it's free.

Get a load of this: http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/gallery/images/


----------



## Kesava

i use 3ds max because its what my school and college next year has. so i can take work to and from home.


----------



## Kornowski

> Awesome!





> lol all my work on 3ds max is still on my schools computers. i better download it and learn some of your skills lol.



It's a little hard to begin with!


----------



## Kesava

lol ive done cadd at school for 2 years but havent paid any attention. ive got top marks in it tho lol.

i dont have a problem with using the program, my problem is i lack the creativity to think of stuff top make hahhaha


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, Nah, that's cool! 

Yeah, it can be pretty hard at times, just think of a simple obbject and try to model it, a computer case or something like that maybe?


----------



## Kesava

lol heres a chess game i made. i couldnt be bothered setting it up for render nicely lol. like as in proper lighting and stuff. the first project i ever made. it was part of a room i set up haha


----------



## DrCuddles

I remember my 3DS Max period 
I did a Star Wars Death Star geting destroyed movie, ill see if i can find it, its on the intenet somewhere.

Cant find it at te moment, Damn school filter, ill dig it out later


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> These all took 30mins to render
> 
> Look good though!  What do you think?



Thats crazy. It all looks so real. I wish I could do stuff like that!


----------



## Kornowski

Why don't you learn? It only take a little bit of time, rendering takes the cake though!


----------



## massahwahl

Very cool designs to everyone that posted theirs! Keep up the good work guys. I wish I could learn some cool stuff like that!


----------



## Geoff

Danny, are you still on the trial or do you have the full program?


----------



## Kornowski

> Very cool designs to everyone that posted theirs! Keep up the good work guys. I wish I could learn some cool stuff like that!



You should, give the trail a go, it's well worth a try! 



> Danny, are you still on the trial or do you have the full program?



Oh, Erm, Uuum, Trial?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Oh, Erm, Uuum, Trial?


Gotcha


----------



## Kornowski

> Gotcha



lol 

Do you use it Geoff?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> lol
> 
> Do you use it Geoff?



Well I am still on the 30-day trial, after that I will "continue" with the trial.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Good thinking! You got anything that you've made, I'd be interested in seeing it


----------



## Jabes

[-0MEGA-];824599 said:
			
		

> Well I am still on the 30-day trial, after that I will "continue" with the trial.



o *cough* trial umm hmm


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> lol, Good thinking! You got anything that you've made, I'd be interested in seeing it


I've been playing around with it but haven't been able to do much with it yet, although i'll post some photos up when I get something done.


----------



## Kesava

lol im messing around with a ten pin bowling thing. should be ready to render soon lol


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome, looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Geoff

Danny, do you know of any good sites that have models already made, where you can make a few changes and render it yourself?


----------



## Kesava

renderosity.com


----------



## Geoff

Kuzba said:


> renderosity.com


I need to register first, so does that site have any free models?


----------



## Kesava

or http://www.max-realms.com/


----------



## Kesava

um yeah. lots of stuff. but go with the second site. i like it better


----------



## Kornowski

> Danny, do you know of any good sites that have models already made, where you can make a few changes and render it yourself?



I don't, sorry, I know this site has a load of great tutorials though:

http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/3DS-MAX/1

Kuzba, what render engine do you use?

Standard, vRay or the Mental Ray one?

I used the Mental Ray for the blue tinted glass and it took 30mins in college  lol


----------



## Geoff

Kuzba said:


> um yeah. lots of stuff. but go with the second site. i like it better



Will do, thanks for the link!


----------



## Kesava

Kornowski said:


> Kuzba, what render engine do you use?
> 
> Standard, vRay or the Mental Ray one?



i use standard usually, then vray for the final render. well depends on what im using in the project.


----------



## Kornowski

Do you have any links to some good tutorials for vRay please? I can get some of it, but there's a load of extra options I don't have a clue about...  Thanks man!


----------



## Kesava

lol i have no idea. i dont tend to use tutorials much unless i want to make say a car wheel and dont know where to start.


----------



## Kesava

anyway i really need a windows movie maker alternative. so i can change a few things in my animation renders. what a program that is really simple? doesnt have to be freeware.


----------



## Kornowski

How's that bowling scene going?

Not something I've modeled myself, something I downloaded from here;

www.sharecg.com

I textured it though and rendered it using vRay! 

Looks pretty awesome...


----------



## Mr Jeb™

nice one danny, so u finished it?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeeeah, It's cool! 

Here's the link you wanted Mike;
http://www.computerforum.com/103962-photoshop-comp-lake-district.html


----------



## Mr Jeb™

ahhh nice one, i couldnt find it


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> How's that bowling scene going?
> 
> Not something I've modeled myself, something I downloaded from here;
> 
> www.sharecg.com
> 
> I textured it though and rendered it using vRay!
> 
> Looks pretty awesome...


 
Hearing the name VRay reminds me, have you ever tried Yafray? http://www.yafray.org/


----------



## Kornowski

No, is it good?

Is it a renderer?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> No, is it good?
> 
> Is it a renderer?


 
Yep, it's a renderer, it's good, it free.... that means no watermark.


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, Thanks! 
Is it easy to use?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Ah right, Thanks!
> Is it easy to use?


 
I'm no expert at it, but from what I've seen of it it seems to be fairly easy... don't quote me though. lol 

The best way to find out is probably just to try it out.

You might want to take a look at the gallery to see what it can do. http://www.yafray.org/index.php?s=8&p=0


----------



## Kesava

i need a simple video editing program to finish my bowling project. until then i found the first ever project i made back in grade 8 hahahhahaa

it was supposed to be a robot thing. 

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x77/kuzba/?action=view&current=Tranformerfinishedmovie.flv

*edit* most rediculous thing i ever made


----------



## massahwahl

Kuzba said:


> i need a simple video editing program to finish my bowling project. until then i found the first ever project i made back in grade 8 hahahhahaa
> 
> it was supposed to be a robot thing.
> 
> http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x77/kuzba/?action=view&current=Tranformerfinishedmovie.flv
> 
> *edit* most rediculous thing i ever made



lol that was epic! I loved it.


----------



## Kesava

hahah thanks. i would upload the ten pin bowling one but i need to slow the movie down. any ideas as to a windows movie maker alternative?


----------



## Kesava

*Edited for content*


----------



## Kornowski

I can't watch your Bowling video?

Oh right, cool, Yeah!
I'm just trying to work out Yafray, installed it but can't find it 

Also, How do you save a video, you know with the frames along the bottom?


----------



## Kesava

lol its too early for me to understand what you just said hahaha. add me on msn and ill get you set up with the proper vray and stuff. i cant explain everything here. too slow lol


----------



## Kesava

oh and the bowling video hasnt worked yet. ill explain later when it isnt so early. but i have made a video of blocks falling over. hahah sounds exciting i know. ill put it up a bit later


----------



## alexandergre

Kornowski said:


> Ah right, Thanks!
> Is it easy to use?



It is not very easy! I thnk it is difficult. I started 3d max 1 month ago. I have very difficulties with modelling! 

it takes several years to become good at it! 
BTW if you want to learn 3d why 3ds max? 
maya is better for animation and movie productions, Visual effects.
3ds max is good for architecture, game.

I choose max because my PC cant run maya smoothly!


----------



## Kesava

alexandergre said:


> BTW if you want to learn 3d why 3ds max?
> maya is better for animation and movie productions, Visual effects.
> 3ds max is good for architecture, game.



i use 3ds max because ive done and am doing cadd at school and it has all been with 3ds max.

so then i can bring work home and stuff.


anyway. i cant get anything uploaded at the moment cos my cpu needs new TP. i cant get it to start up lol.

*edit* my computer needs a new power supply so it wont be running for a bit..  no 3ds max for me


----------



## Kornowski

Something I'm working on, I'm adding animation to it


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kuzba said:


> hahah thanks. i would upload the ten pin bowling one but i need to slow the movie down. any ideas as to a windows movie maker alternative?



The only one I know of is for Linux.  You could set up a VirtualPC with Linux and either Kdenlive or Cinelerra (or both.) That's the only free way I know of. I just recently did it on my comp. If you want to send me an IM and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Kesava

Kornowski said:


> Something I'm working on, I'm adding animation to it



hahah at first i thought these were christmas decorations.



Irishwhistle said:


> The only one I know of is for Linux.  You could set up a VirtualPC with Linux and either Kdenlive or Cinelerra (or both.) That's the only free way I know of. I just recently did it on my comp. If you want to send me an IM and I'll be happy to help.



nah i got vegas movie studio.

thanks tho.

my problem is that when using "reaction", i can only get it to render in 100 frames and it gives me all kinds of trouble.

for those of you who dont know what reaction is its where you play with stuff like gravity in animation.

like you give them pin bowling pins a weight of 5 and the ball a weight of 20 and when the ball knocks them over they will fall as they might do i real life, you dont have to animate them falling over frame by frame hahhaa


----------



## Kornowski

Well, here's something I'm working on in college, really need to be able to UV Map it, so if anybody knows how, hit me up a PM 











All made from scratch, by me, When it's done, I'll make a step by step thing


----------



## JLV2k5

This stuff is crazy.


----------



## Kornowski

You like it?


----------



## tlarkin

You've seen to gotten farther than I ever did in 3D, but I knew it wasn't for me.  That tank is neat, I would like to see it animated.  Can you do feathers/hair yet?  that was the huge big thing when I was in college.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Man 

Yeah, I can do some hair, It's pretty cool!

I'll try and animate the tank too at some point, I need to texture it first, but I can't figure out how to UV map 

Do you have any of the stuff you made?


----------



## Kornowski

Just another test render I've done;


----------



## tlarkin

Well I was in college back in 99-01 and no, my stuff is most likely all gone.  Back then we stored everything on a Jazz drive.  I did some simple landscapes, a few lightsabers, a gun, a car, and tried making a person, then I decided art wasn't for me anymore and just decided to work IT instead.

I didn't do anything more complex than you.  However, I am sure that 8 years ago the software I was using sucked compared to what you are using now hehe.


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, lol, probably isn't around then is it...

Lightsaber, there's something I haven't tried  Good idea!

Yeah, it probably did, I really wish that 3DS Max had a button that said; "make photo realistic now"


----------



## tlarkin

my coolest thing I did was make 3D original B&W game boy.  Custom made all the textures too and mapped them to the model.  The gameboy was simply designed so it wasn't hard but it was the first thing I ever did completely all by myself not using any built in textures.

I think I was using 3DsMax version 3 at the time.


----------



## Kornowski

That sounds cool! I'd have loved to see it!

The tank I've posted is made all from scratch, but I really need to texture it well to make it look any good... 

I'm using 3DS Max 9 at the moment


----------



## Kornowski

What do you think? Still not done though


----------



## mep916

It looks awesome, Danny. Very nice.


----------



## Ben

lol, you should put your name on the flag! 

Really good job though Danny, I wouldn't even know where to start with that


----------



## GSAV55

Wow, that stuff is amazing.  I just finished my first semester of a computer graphics class in high school.  We haven't gotten around to 3d yet, but I've messed around on my own with sketch up.  The best thing I've made is a 2d fishbowl in illustrator, haha.  I just don't have an artistic enough mind to come up with stuff to make.  I modeled most of my case in sketchup though, but none of the textures will work for some reason.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> It looks awesome, Danny. Very nice.



Thanks Mike! 



Ben said:


> lol, you should put your name on the flag!
> 
> Really good job though Danny, I wouldn't even know where to start with that



I think I'm going to texture it in Photoshop, it'd be easier and look better 



GSAV55 said:


> Wow, that stuff is amazing.  I just finished my first semester of a computer graphics class in high school.  We haven't gotten around to 3d yet, but I've messed around on my own with sketch up.  The best thing I've made is a 2d fishbowl in illustrator, haha.  I just don't have an artistic enough mind to come up with stuff to make.  I modeled most of my case in sketchup though, but none of the textures will work for some reason.



Cool man! Can I see some of your work?


----------



## GSAV55

Kornowski said:


> Cool man! Can I see some of your work?



Yeah,  I have to get it off the school computer first, and I don't have school till Tuesday.  Its not really anything special, but I'll post it when I get it.  Its just crazy to see what all you guys can do in these programs.  That tank is sick as hell though.  Good job on that.  I can't wait to see it when you're done.


----------



## Kornowski

GSAV55 said:


> Yeah,  I have to get it off the school computer first, and I don't have school till Tuesday.  Its not really anything special, but I'll post it when I get it.  Its just crazy to see what all you guys can do in these programs.  That tank is sick as hell though.  Good job on that.  I can't wait to see it when you're done.



Ok sure, look forward to seeing it! 

Thanks man! I can't wait to get it finished!


----------



## Kornowski

Rendering something now, it's taken 10 hours so far, it has 3:30 hours left


----------



## Shane

danny i dont know how the heck you do those they are fantastic,I wouldnt know where to start lol.

very good though mate


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Shane! Just waiting for this to finish rendering now


----------



## 4NGU$

danny la thats a beast 

nice job mate 

nearly 18 now tho you old man you


----------



## Kornowski

It's only 20 seconds long 

Hahaha, Thanks Chris!  I know, getting old!


----------



## Kornowski

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z02gQuUAvFA

11 hours, hope it was worth it


----------



## Jabes

cool danny


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Jabes!


----------



## Jabes

I like ur gibson movie 2


----------



## Kesava

lol im installing 3ds max again now. need to get some practise in before school starts


----------



## Kornowski

Haha, Thanks man! 

That's awesome, don't forget to post up anything you do


----------



## Kesava

lol well i started on drawing up my system... just the outside lol. i got the monitor done... but not textured... and started on the tower and got bored haha.

so im over it again now 

i need somthing better to do... as in something in 3ds max


----------



## Kesava

haha im gonna do a whole lot of simple projects till i get the hang of it again.

heres something that look like 5 minutes.






i call it the iPhone Gold Edition haha


----------



## Kornowski

Man, how do you texture that? Is it ony big poly? Did you UV Map? Tell me 

Looks great!


----------



## Kesava

i dont know what you mean lol

the keyboard is just a bitmap applied to a plane. same with the screen.

just booleaned out a section and put a plane in...


----------



## Kesava

lol heres something completely random i just made. another 5 minute thing. you can see at the beginning the blocks move without anything pushing them. cant work out how to stop that. but yeah.





(click the picture)


----------



## Jabes

nice kuzba


----------



## Kesava

ill make something worthwhile soon haha. then ill have my first project for school already done


----------



## Kornowski

Ah, so the screen and the keys are different planes?  I get you!


----------



## Kesava

haha cool.. do you use reactor at all? you can do awesome stuff..


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, I've never heard of it, what is it?


----------



## Kesava

its one of the tabs up top of 3ds max. its what i used to do that falling block video... so i didnt have to animate each block individually.

its awesome like you can make it so a ball will fall into the water and the water will ripple because of it. and you can make things act as if gravity existed. its hard to explain but is very useful lol


----------



## Kornowski

Ah. cool man, I'll check it out  Thanks!


----------



## Kesava

yeah its not too hard once you know what to do... if you cant work it out then add me on msn... ive tried a few times and you havent accpeted i dont think


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, I don't know, I never go on MSN, that may be why 

You got Skype?


----------



## Kesava

haha nah i dont.. ah well. have you had a look at it yet? pretty soon im gonna make a mass marble run doing it haha. like spirals and stuff and get a ball to roll down. ill try and make it go for like 2 minutes


----------



## Kornowski

I haven't had a look yet, it's 11:20PM here, so I'm going to bed  I'll take a look tomorrow, it'll come in very handy for something I want to do actually!


----------



## 4NGU$

ok so i didnt make this but i thought it was funny


----------



## Kesava

haha i lol'd. thats pretty funny


----------



## Irishwhistle

4NGU$ said:


> ok so i didnt make this but i thought it was funny



LOL! Isn't that Blender?


----------

